# FNX-40 Sight Issues



## Finjool (May 11, 2012)

Hello,

I recently purchased A fnx-40. I have been shooting it for over a month now. I am getting frustrated at the fact I can never hit the bullseye at 25 yards. Slow is smooth and smooth is fast. Breathe relax aim squeeze. I am very farmilar with firearms. This pistol however has me at my wits end. So today my father joins me at the range and brings his FNP-45. I am shooting and in my disgust I hop into his booth and take a shot at his target at the same range. BAM! bullseye. I go back to my pistol Low to the right , over and over again. My father seeing what is going on has me hop in his booth again. With five sucsessive rounds all are in the paint and at 1 1/2 in group. Is it wrong of me to think there is something wrong with the sight alignment of that FNX=40? I mean it could be me needing to hold higher on the sights. Even though I held the exact sight picture with the FNP-45 and busting the paint no sweat. I am going to the range again tomorrow and have someone else shoot it see how they do. I even moved the target into about 8ft from me and with the bullseye much bigger then the front sight at that range it was to the right though not as low. I have put endless hours into my guns and I wanted this for CC but at the moment I cannot bring myself to carry it since I may god forbid have to use it and shoot the one target I wish not to destroy. Opinions anyone? Have the same trouble with your FNX-40? My USP-45 was spot on and a nail driver. Curse this weapon!!........

Thanks,
Fin


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shoot from a bench rest at 10 to 15 yards, drift the sights if needed.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

You shoot this gun low-right, you say.
OK, do as *denner* says. Use a plastic-faced hammer and a brass-rod punch to carefully move the pistol's _rear_ sight a little to the left.
Shoot a good group. Look at it.
Keep moving that rear sight to the left until you are shooting low-center.

Next, carefully file a little metal off of the very top surface of your gun's _front_ sight, keeping that surface square to the pistol's bore.
Shoot a good group at 25 yards. Look at it.
File little bits off of the very top of that front sight, until you are hitting at your point-of-aim (not the target's center, unless that's your point-of-aim) at 25 yards.
Get a bottle of cold blue at a nearby gun shop, and blue-up the surface that you filed down, so that it's dark again.

You always move the _rear_ sight in the direction in which you want the group of shots to move.
You always move the _front_ sight in the opposite direction from that in which you want the group of shots to move.
Pistol elevation should be set at 25 yards. Then it shoots a little high at seven, 10, and 15, and somewhat low at 50.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

You shoot your USP and the other 45 fine,my bet is this platform and caliber just handles differently in your hand.Changing your grip and trigger finger can correct it,but I don't subscribe to that theory if yours works on other guns.Drift the rear and reshoot at different yardage,if you stay center then correct elevation because you know it isn't you and that's the way that gun torques in your grip.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good point.
Wish I'd thought of it.


----------



## Finjool (May 11, 2012)

Well,

I spoke with FNH they want me to ship it to them so they can take a look at it inside and out and see what the problem is.


----------



## HK Dan (Dec 22, 2010)

You're right handed?

1) Quit milking with the pinky. Slide your trigger finger out in tiny increments until the POI comes close to POA. Do not snap the trigger; breathe normaolly while aiming and firing, and if you start to shake, take it down.

It'snot your sights.


----------



## Finjool (May 11, 2012)

I am left handed.

I am not one to shirk the possibility that I could be at fault by no means. For a little backgroung I am a ex Special Operations Soldier. I have fired alot of different weapons platforms from around the globe. I am usually pretty good at seeing flaws in my own execution or technique. I will admit a .40 is rather new caliber to me for a full time carry weapon. I was the first to assume there was a flaw in my exeution. I have spent hours dry firing with snap caps. I have dime fired it from either DA or SA for hours on end. ***I have even dime fired it at the range a couple times.*** Yet I still bust a 3" hole with fifty rounds low and to the right. I can fix it merely by changing my PoA high and to the left. 

Normally I can feel when I pull a shot or milk one into the dirt or a teammates would point it out. I had and advantage of not milking them in the dirt since I have been a Banjo picker for many years which allows me to move my middle, index and thumb very independently of my ring and pinky fingers. Guys on the teams used to makes jokes that they were going to add Banjo Picking as part of the Q Course. 

Note* Dime firing is a method if placing a Dime either on the barrel of some rifles or the front sight post of pistols as a test for flinch or sloppy trigger work. 

***I DO NOT recommend Dime firing a live weapon as it can lead to Serious injury or death***


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

If you bench rest the pistol it should take out any issue of shooters error. I assume you have already done this? In my experience not all pistols come from the factory not needing adjustment to the sights and especially after one has a gunsmith install Trijicons or the like. It sounds like you need to drift your rear sight to the left to get center shot and don't be surprised if that adjustment likewise brings your shots up as well. If it is still shooting too low w/ a combat sight picture you may need to get a rear sight that is higher or a front sight that is lower, or follow Steve's advice.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll trade with you:
I'll regulate your sights if you help me with my banjo technique.
Scruggs-picking at speed is beyond me.


----------



## Finjool (May 11, 2012)

Today I rented an FNX-40 at the range and it seems I have my work cut out for me. The first round on the rented weapon was in the paint and I was all "I knew it!" then after succesive rounds I started to notice the same Low and to the Right trend. I am not sure what is so different about this weapon then the other three I shoot, but I am shooting this one differently. Looks like with this pistol I am going to have to break it down one step at a time to find the issue. It may be the trigger travel I will have to open my mind to any and ALL ideas at this point. I never remember having this much trouble with aclimating myself to a weapon before. They all have some little kinks sure but man this thing is PWNing the shit out of me atm. Fire up "Eye of the Tiger" cause thursday it is on like Donkey Kong. I will master this damn pistol if it is that last thing I do.


----------



## AaronH88 (Dec 29, 2012)

All this info has been helpful to me as well. I just purchased the FNX .40 and we will see if I have the same issue everyone else is having with the sights. I am a southpaw so I hope I do not have issues.


----------

